# Martin bow question



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

I'm looking for a new finger bow. I don't quite understand the advantage(s) of Martin's shoot through system found on their Scepter 4 and Mystic bows. Are there any downfalls for this system on a hunting bow? I'm also going to post this question on other AT forums as well. Thanks.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The advantages of the X system are as follows...zero cam lean, zero torque on the limbs from the cable guard, 4 cables to keep the bow in tune, 4 cables to absorb the energy of the bow, the bow recovers in a straight line at the release of the arrow, You dont need a bow press to tune or make adjustments to the bow, the bow looks "Cleaner" without a cable guard, you pick up a few f.p.s. due to less friction/weight of a cable slide, the cables last a long time, since there is almost no friction on them...Disadvantages are as follows...more $$ to re-cable a bow, more stuff to look at if shooting bare-bow, a bit of a "Hum" to the bow with more cables to vibrate after the shot, and arrows are a bit harder to load for some folks...Also, some folks have issues with the cables making contact with Their bow arm, but I cant see why, if the bow is gripped properly from the get-go...Plus, Martin cams have a nice draw cycle, (to Me anyway)...and Martin shoot-through bows seem to be a bit less critical of bow hand, and string torque...The Fury/Nitrous/Furious "X" cams look like they are harder to set up and tune, but it's actually quite easy....Just My .02 cents...Jim


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

For hunting, I don't want to have to back load an arrow. In fact, if possible, I like to be able to load an arrow without even looking down. Probably not a big deal to most folks.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I would agree with Harperman.

The shoot through takes time to get used to, but the reduced torque on the bow is great. It does take time to get used to loading an arrow and for hunting it may be a problem. I hope to find out this year about that.

I do back load an arrow and ti takes time, but I am gettign better after five years of doing it.

I have not shot a standard cable system in so long, that I do not know if I would know how.

Arrow


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

All those cables still a good idea on a tough backpack hunt that could include bad weather and worse terrain?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Lanny said:


> All those cables still a good idea on a tough backpack hunt that could include bad weather and worse terrain?


.....Lanny....that type of hunt just screams "Flatbow" to me....something like a 62" 21st Century, with a Selway bow quiver...L.O.L...Sorry, I couldnt resist!...Jim


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, if you cut one cable, you can still shoot a shoot through. This is not true of a standard system. Also, you can change a cable on a shoot through with out a press or change the timing of the bow.

Also, you can use a bow sling that covers the cables while hiking in and out.

Arrow


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Hahaha Harperman, I've been eyeing a short 47" Sheepeater static recurve by Black Mountain, as well as a 56" hybrid longbow by Dave Beeler. Maybe just carry extra bowstrings and not have to worry about no stinkin' cables, eh? :darkbeer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Lanny, I'm not into hunting much, but if I were to plan a pack-in hunting trip, I'm thinking that I'd just about have to do it with a Trad type of bow...I might even sharpen up My hatchet, draw knife, and tools, and build a flatbow to use on a hunt such as this..Something like a 64" Meare Heath bow of osage, or a 62" bend in the handle D bow....Looking at a Sheepeater, huh?..I like the over-all design of them, but way too short for me...Even though I have a short draw, I've always favoured longer Trad bows...Nothing like the smooth draw, and stability of a long recurve, or a Hybrid, and the difference in speed usually isnt much, if any, between short Trad bows, and long Trad bows...If I was taking a compound on this trip, and figured for close shots, then I'd take a short , light bow, that was very shootable and quiet, and solid built...The list of those bows is too long to mention...Take Care...Jim


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Pack in with hatchet, draw knife and flatbow? There's hope for you yet, bro.  Regarding the short bows, I'm 5'6" and it's tough to shoot my 66" Steve Abbott longbow from my knees, as when pegged by a sharp-eyed buck and trying hard to look like a manzanita bush. From the forum talk, the Sheepeater and Shrew are writing new pages on the shootability of the current generation of compact bows.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*I don't like the shoot through*

I have 3 Martin Slayers.

No1. Has the standard cable guard system and shoots really well.

No2 Has X cam system and cable spreaders and long axles, this gives good clearance for vanes through the cable system and shoots well but... the cables are so far spread that it is hard to get my hand into the bow. I have to apply pressure to the side of the cables when I shoot which then applies torque and makes the bow kick on release.

No3 has X cam system and normal axles and no spreaders, I can get my hand into this bow fine but the cables as not spread enough and I get vane contact on the cables.

I really like these bows but I need to get hold of 2 cable guards and ditch the X cam system as it just does not work for me. I tried shoot through cables in the mid 90s and had the same problems.

I guess its horses for courses:darkbeer:


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Limey, how do you finger shoot such short bows like the Slayer? I'm already getting some pinch with my 38" Mojo.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Lanny said:


> Limey, how do you finger shoot such short bows like the Slayer? I'm already getting some pinch with my 38" Mojo.



I have a 28 inch draw (with fingers) and even with the B cam I have no pinch, with the C cam which is even bigger the string angle is even better.

My friend and fellow AT member TomM shoots a 38 inch ATA Mathews Drenalin LD with a 31 inch draw and he shoots it better than anyone else here in the UK can shoot. But he drops the top finger.

I don't drop any fingers so I shoot 1 up 2 under.

The Slayer is also around 38 inch ATA especially with the 14 inch limbs although one of mine has 13 inch limbs but I have a set of 14 inch limbs on the way to me.

Now all I need is a couple of cable guards and then I will need to make some normal cables


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

My '08 Martin catalog shows the Slayer X is 36" ATA and has a cable guard. It's advertised IBO is 350 fps ! Is this the model you're talking about? I thought it'd be tough to finger shoot such a short, fast bow. No?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Lanny said:


> My '08 Martin catalog shows the Slayer X is 36" ATA and has a cable guard. It's advertised IBO is 350 fps ! Is this the model you're talking about? I thought it'd be tough to finger shoot such a short, fast bow. No?


I have 2 06 models & 1 07 models all with the Nitrous cams no the CAT cam as per the 08 model:darkbeer:


----------

